# First time howling



## Fallguy (Jan 23, 2004)

Wanted to share my first howling experience with everyone.

I was up hunting pheasants with my father in law about an hour north of Bismarck. I purchased a Sceery open reed predator calling kit last spring, and haven't really gotten a change to use it. There was a full moon, and visibility was good, so I walked about a hundred yards down a shelter belt and sat with my binocs and the coyote howler. I gave a couple yelps and howls (tried to mimic what I saw on a video). I had a group of dogs start yipping and yapping and howling. They were across a huge slough and it sounded like more than 2 animals. Then another group started going from the other direction. Soon both groups were going insane! My heart rate doubled in an instant. What a rush! I wasn't able to see the coyotes, but I could hear them very well. I only hope that I did not educate them too much. :roll: I will be coming back to that area in December to hunt the coyotes.


----------



## the_rookie (Nov 22, 2004)

thats great BUT when u go back i would bring a coyote gun with extra clips if that many were going and i would also bring a .45 pistol just in case


----------



## sdeprie (May 1, 2004)

I think you got some good advice there.  I'm about to try the same with foxes soooon. I've got the 17 HMR and a 223, so I should be ready. (Remember, these are foxes, not coyotes.)


----------

